# Gentoo erkennt eth0 nicht

## cronic

Hallöchen,

ich habe nun erfolgreich mein Gentoo aufgesetzt , den Grub fehler konnte ich auch beheben.. nun bin ich aber erneut bei einem Problem angelangt.

Er erkennt eth0 nicht,ifconfig zeigt nur lo..

bei ifconfig eth0 bekomme ich: eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found..

ich verstehs nicht, in der installation funktionierte alles einwandfrei, ich hoffe ich habe nicht im Kernel vergessen.. aber wie schließe ich das jetzt aus?

Viele liebe grüße, wenn ihr mehr infos braucht sagt bescheid.

edit: beim booten kommt folgendes > bringing up eth0 > dhcp > netowrok interface eth0 does not exist > please verify hardware or kernel module> error: cannot stat netmount as net.eth0 could not start...

Netzwerkkarte ist intern, eine Marvell Yukon 88E8001

----------

## Josef.95

 *cronic wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> edit: beim booten kommt folgendes > bringing up eth0 > dhcp > netowrok interface eth0 does not exist > please verify hardware or kernel module> error: cannot stat netmount as net.eth0 could not start...
> 
> Netzwerkkarte ist intern, eine Marvell Yukon 88E8001

 

Ja, dann fehlt dir vermutlich noch der passende Treiber im Kernel.

Ich bin mir nun nicht ganz sicher ob du noch den "skge" Treiber, oder auch schon den neueren "sky2" für deinen Chipsatz nutzen könntest.

Aber stelle doch sonst erst mal beide als Modul zur verfügung. Du findest sie im "make menuconfig" unter: 

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

[*] Network device support  --->

[*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  ---> 

<M>   New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support

<M>   SysKonnect Yukon2 support 
```

----------

## cronic

Okay, dann habe ich noch ne allgemeine frage.. kann ich aus dem laufenden System einfach so den Kernel neu compilieren? Oder heißt das eine komplett neue installation über die installations-cd?

----------

## Josef.95

 *cronic wrote:*   

> kann ich aus dem laufenden System einfach so den Kernel neu compilieren?

  Ja!

Du baust einen neuen kernel mit den passenden Treibern, installiert ihn, und bootest ihn anschließend. 

Wie hast du deinen Kernel denn bei der Installation von Gentoo gebaut, manuell, oder via genkernel?

----------

## cronic

manuell, ich werde dann wohl nochmal die Installationsanleitung lesen müssen.

Müsste ja nicht viel anders sein als dort beschrieben, werds mal testen wenn ich wieder zugriff habe, bin momentan Zuhause ..

----------

## cryptosteve

Für den Anfang könntest Du auch genkernel nehmen - wenn der Kernel erstmal läuft, kannst du ihn nachträglich abspecken oder manuell bauen. 

Anfänglich ist eine eierlegende Kernelwollmilchsau ganz hilfreich.

----------

